# The real truth about a/c



## bjg5240 (May 8, 2006)

Since this post has been dormant for awhile, I have a quick question about a/c. On the second floor of a two story colonial home, the isnt much air pressure coming out of the supply vents. The a/c unit always struggles to get the air at a decent temp during the day, but the air that is coming out of the supplys seem cold, just not nearly the CFMs to get the house cool. Is there a way to boost the pressure. Can a larger blower be installed without replacing the entire airhandler? Thanks for any input.


----------



## BigMikeB (Aug 1, 2007)

The duct system was most likely designed for heating and the air was an add on, so you need some duct modifiactions to get it to work right. A fan can't add air that isn't there already, as in not enough return.


----------



## coolmen (Mar 25, 2006)

BigMikeB said:


> The duct system was most likely designed for heating and the air was an add on, so you need some duct modifiactions to get it to work right. A fan can't add air that isn't there already, as in not enough return.


Exactly what he said


----------

